# On demand kitchen rental...I know it's been addressed before



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...but what would be reasonable to pay to rent a place that has a kitchen that is offline half the day. For instance a morning doughnut shop, a church, or a kitchen that isn't being used that's attached to a pub? 

There are many venues coming up and I have a lot of possibilities but only if I have a kitchen. (Can't use where I work) 

The pub wants 1000 per month to rent as a full up restaurant but the kitchen has been closed for almost a year and needs major cleaning. I wouldn't want it for that at the moment besides the obvious like time? 

So is there a rule of thumb for such a thing? (given the fudge factors like areas and whatnot) 

Thanks
April


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I've been through the same thing recently, and what most prospective landlords don't understand is that a space is only worth what someone is willing and ABLE to pay for it. What they don't know about us is that, on the right day, a fully outfitted kitchen is worth A LOT!

There are a lot of considerations in a sublet or shared kitchen, the first is does the pub/church/whoever have the legal right in their lease to enter into a sub-lease with you? If not, you may be getting into an already bad situation. Imagine being locked out of this space, legally, by a landlord who doesn't even recognize you exist.

A church or non-profit may be better, but how about paying in a currency other than money? I've traded use of a kitchen for a week for a Wednesday night church supper. The Wednesday menu was a lot of what I was already cooking, so my cost was not so bad.

Or what about setting yourself up as the shared-kitchen in your area? Get a lease for a space that can be licensed, set it up for your own needs, but with lots of extra refrigeration. Then advertise a shared kitchen for rent and charge an hourly fee that YOU think is fair. Just be sure to cover yourself with renter's certificates of insurance.


----------

